# Je n'arrive pas à lancer un programme c++



## Njils___34130 (19 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai installer sublime text pour apprendre le c++, j'ai donc crée mes premiers programme, je ne peut pas le lancer dans le terminal, j'ai tout essayer, j'ai installer Xcode mais je ne le voit pas dans les applications ni si je le cherche  aidez moi stp


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Si tu as installé Xcode depuis le store, il devrait être dans tes applications.
Si il est bien installé, tu devrais pouvoir compiler ton programme via terminal en tapant :

```
g++ chemin/nomDeTonFichier.cpp -o chemin/nomDeTonProgramme
```


----------



## smog (27 Mars 2020)

Il doit y avoir un problème d'installation de Xcode si tu ne le vois pas...
La compilation est possible aussi directement depuis Sublime Text (mais requiert de toute façon Xcode).
Tiens-nous au courant.

Une petite remarque pour compléter le message de Diablo76 : si tu as du mal à trouver le chemin qui mène à ton fichier .cpp (dans l'instruction juste après g++), fais-le simplement glisser/déposer dans ton terminal : son chemin complet s'affichera.


----------

